# How much do you trust ATITool?



## sersalpha (Sep 7, 2004)

I've noticed that some people in the forums "back off" the speeds discovered via _Find Max Core_ and _Find Max Mem_ for stability's sake. I'm curious as to how many people do this. After passing 7200 seconds of artifact testing, I stick with a core and mem speed combination.


----------



## foreignkid (Sep 8, 2004)

Great idea for a poll...


----------



## Trimm (Sep 8, 2004)

I do it manually.  But i still back off a few mhz.  just to be safe.  You never know when Doom III will tress the GPU too much.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 8, 2004)

I get 440-450 with atitool, but I keep my card at the default 412 clock


----------



## Cynips (Sep 8, 2004)

On my Visiontek Xstasy x800 Pro I got something like core 565/mem 573 (2.0ns) last time I did the find max but can't say I'd run those speeds feeling relaxed. Especially when you consider temp and playing Doom 3. I DO have an Arctic Silencer 4, though, which seems to keep temps below 70 at those settings. I tend to run 550/565 max but usually 530/550 to be safe. I recently had a serious problem which I first was due to a broken card, so I got a little less aggressive than before...


----------



## zealot`grr (Sep 8, 2004)

voted #1


----------



## Quazi (Sep 10, 2004)

Ususally, I'll watch the 3D box until I see artifacts. When I see artifacts, I notice ATITool backs the clock speed down to the last clock that it used and didn't have artifacts. So I figure it's back off for me and I use what it tells me I can use. Then, I go beyond that point by 5MHz because the games I play isn't as intensive as the 3D box in ATITool. So far no problems.


----------



## kRaZeD (Sep 11, 2004)

i find the max, then back it off a little. Still one night i got 310mhz on the core and 300mhz on my ram. this is for 250mhz (max) rated ram by the way


----------

